# My setup...questions...lets talk hunting.



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

New to bow hunting!

I have reading every post I can find...shooting in my backyard...basement....anywhere i can think of that is safe. I am a hunting FREAK. The duck hunt will end soon and im going to go crazy unless i have some things to work on. 

My current setup

Fred Bear Charge bow 29'' draw 69 lbs.
Gold tip 400 arrows (field points)

WHAT BROADHEADS TO GET??? EPEKS? Heard good things about them.
How often does everyone shoot? for me its everyday...wanting to get really good.

I have some property around scofield area along with my cousin who is a member of the forum. cant wait to scout it and the la sal's.

Got some trail cams for my b-day....anyway looking to start up some off season practices cause im getting the itch ...BAD!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I try to shoot as much as I can.I all so try to hit as many as 3-d shoots.I like muzzy broad heads 100gr


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a few of them layin around...they are sweet. I need to get a block target or a 3d target.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I try to shoot as much as I can.I all so try to *hit* as many as 3-d shoots.I like muzzy broad heads 100gr


I think maybe he should try an accurate broadhead if he is trying to *HIT* anything! :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would recommend shooting as often as possible but I'd put a cap on how long you shoot each time. I wouldn't shoot more than 30 arrows at any given time. Also I would suggest shooting immediately after a work out. Helps you to focus when you're tired.
Lots of good broadheads out there. I have shot wac ems, slick tricks, and epeks. All good heads but this year I will be shooting shuttle t-locks. For deer I would recommend an expandable head, but for elk I would recommend fixed blade for the sake of better penetration.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I try to shoot as much as I can.I all so try to *hit* as many as 3-d shoots.I like muzzy broad heads 100gr
> ...


Hey I did not say hit as many targets.I said Hit as many 3d shoots as you can. If he can hit the targets great and if not then he better shot a lot more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I also try to shoot every day. The length of practice varies. The reason for that is that one of my best friends who is a top target archer told me that practice is good... as long as its good practice. When you start noticing things like having your bow almost get away from you because you're getting tired, or feel yourself start punching the trigger on a release, feel yourself getting sloppy when you anchor... any little things like that that are not a "good" shot, then you need to quit or your muscles will be remembering things that aren't proper form. I don't know... it seems to work great for him and I've found that if I only shoot as long as I'm making good shots, using good form, then I'm usually happier with the results than if I push myself to keep shooting just for the sake of shooting. 

On the setup stuff... there are a million different options and combos out there and odds are, you'll probably change your mind a bunch of times and try a bunch of different things before you find something that you think is the best possible setup for you. Personally, I shoot FMJ's with fixed blade heads on the front. Just a personal preference. I might wind up trying an expandable that one of my sales reps swears by, just because I trust his opinion but the point is, there isn't any one thing standing alone that is that much better than the other so it just comes down to what you want to do and what products you believe in.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey thanks for the great info... I was out shooting a couple weeks ago in upwards of 70 yards...dont plan on shooting that far but it sure makes 40 yards feel like cake walk. I have had really great luck rifle hunting during my short life....just wanted to pick up the bow and see how good I really am.


KEEP THE INFO COMING! Lets hear some stories from the past year!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't get buck fever and don't rush your shots and stay put in one place for a couple hours.Every year I have a spot I sit at and I say im going sit there in tell 12. Well about 9 I get up and move around and then the deer walk right pass where I was sitting.grrrrrrrrrrrr.Not going to happen this year.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

One broadhead you should try is the Slick Trick. I shot a few this year and I was happy with them. They flew great and I shot one into a 2x6, when we pulled it out it was straight and flew just as good as the next one. I have been shooting the Montec from G5 and that's been ok, but if you get over about 310fps, they don't seem to fly as well. The slick trick stayed right on target at 335 fps and shot right with my field tips at 60 last year.
I prefer the fixed blade because you know that if you hit your target you WILL be cutting. Alot of thenew expandables are pretty good but there is always that "what if" factor. I'll always shoot a fixed blade.

As for the shooting time, I would quit when your groups start to open up just like was mentioned in another post. Bad practice leads to bad habits.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark88,,,,

I have a Bear charge ,,set at 70 lbs...,,gold tip 400.

My Browning Mirage loves Thunder heads,,,BUT, 

This new bear set up, throws Wasp Boss 100 grain 3 Blade Broadheads,,1 1/8 s,cut,
as well as anything I've ever shot,,fly perfectly strait, and the same as my field points.
I love this set up!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

goofy elk 
glad to hear you are lovin it!!! I will have to say this bow rocks! it wasnt expensive and it is super light!!! Fast enough to kill anything i need! funny you say you have the browning as well...my brother loves his! and will never change it haha

looking to get setup on some bulls and bucks.....if june would ever show up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

RAGE broadheads are THE ONLY way to go. trust me, you wont be disappointed!! i use to be a fixed blade only guy until i got talked into trying a rage 3 years ago. i shot a muley buck with one, it ran less than 30 yards and fell over. since then i have shot 30+ animals with them. havent lost an animal yet using them. a majority of those animals died within sight, furthest one made it only 100 yards before it went down. the blood trails are unbelieveable! ive shot everything from gophers to moose with them and am totally sold on them!


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

i have a Bear Charge and i shoot 100 grain epeks with a carbon express maxima arrows , they seem to shoot the best out of the charge


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

how much did you pay for the arrows and epeks?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

carbon express maxima hunter - per 6 - $75
epek xc-3 - per 3 - $40


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice... I am trying the Cableas brand of arrows they seem to fly really nice...maybe not as fast as the gold tips. 

2nd note!!!
Got my new string put on and WOW! it makes everything just perfect! its a custom string by a local guy in Bluffdale and he did a great job...might as well call this a winners choice string!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Mark88,,,,
> 
> I have a Bear charge ,,set at 70 lbs...,,gold tip 400.
> 
> ...


decent bow 
great arrow 
broadheads?? Its a good thing you changed your head. I think ive seen more thunder heads when out shed hunting every year then any other head on the market. The second most heads ive found is the wasp.. So my take is both of these heads are dirt killers. -_O-


----------

